# Does my tiny Mini Schnauzer-Shih Tzu mix need a sweater outside? It's cold now!!



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a darling Mini Schnauzer-Shih Tzu mix puppy...Missy. She's 3 months old now and only weights about 4 pounds....a little bundle of fur. My problem? We've been going for walks at least 2 times a day, but it's turned very cold outside now for the last several days and tomorrow is supposed to be even colder.....we have a frost warning coming. I'm concerned about it being too cold for her tiny self and she could get sick. I crocheted her a sweater, but she won't walk in it. She just sits there as if to say "please take this thing OFF of me!!" She'll go by the door and sit. OH....yes, she's pee-pee pad trained and is VERY good at not making mistakes...she learned very quickly. So going potty is not the problem. I've tried taking her out when it's cold, but *she's shivering* the whole time so I bring her back in. I have sliding patio doors and I will put her on her leash and let her go out as far as the leash will go, but that's not a walk. She loves to do that, but she's still shivering. I don't think she knows it may not be good for her to be out in the cold air. I'm thinking of buying her a doggie fleece hoodie, but she may do the same with that and not want to wear it. What do you all do with your tiny dogs when it's too cold outside? Do you take them anyway? Any ideas on how to get her to wear the sweater? Also, is she much tougher than I think and I'm just being a paranoid mommie???


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a little yorkie. I let her out to potty w/o a sweater, but to take long walks in the cold weather I put a sweater on her. She doesnt like it, but she gets used to it. Try taking treats on a walk, and give her a treat every few steps. Reward her for leaving the sweater on, and for moving in it. Its probably just a weird sensation to her, and she doesnt understand it. But if she gets treats for it, soon she'll figure out its a good thing. I dont think dogs sit around thinking, "I should wear a coat today", so she will have to be taught slowly that its a good thing. 

It can be hard to keep the little dogs warm. I made a fleece coat for my yorkie


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'll try the treats when taking her for a walk with the sweater. It makes sense. I don't have one yet, but will get one soon. Plus, I sew and was wondering if you know where I could get the pattern to make a fleece coat for my Missy like you made for your Yorkie. Do you think I could find it on the internet? Do you have the name and number.....like Simplicity pattern #.....?? Thanks a lot for the advice. :wave:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Even my little Schnauzer/Poodles get chilled..........................












They will now run and try to put their heads through on their own when they see me go to get the sweaters to take them to the potty. 

I used to let them wear their sweaters around the house for a little while, then take them off, then put them back on........until they got used to them. I took them out in their coats whether they liked it or not. I did not want them getting sick.


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

OHHHH.....how darling they look in their sweaters. :rockon:

Did you purchase these or crochet them yourself? I'm interested because I crocheted a sweater for my Missy, but the pattern was for a bigger dog....a terrier....and I tried to adjust it on my own and messed up. The legs are too close together making it hard for her to walk in it. It's cute, pink and warm, but I need to make or get a different one. Your dogs are so cute!!! Here's a few of pics of my Missy. I've been her mommy now for one month today.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I bought them.  I crochet but have not had time to try and make any as of yet. It is hard with the legs compared to a human sweater. The humans are always too tight and pull on their underarms.  I had tried baby clothing on them when they were real tiny.  I used to find 12 month onesies that were stretchy and not too bad of a fit and it left room for them to go potty if it was rolled at the bottom and pinned up before going outside. (for boys) I only used those in the fall. The winter is a whole different ball game! 

Congrats on your one month anniversary with Missy.  She is adorable!!!! My very first real dog of my own was a Rough Collie named Missy Dawn.  That name brings back good memories!


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

Easy stitch n save by McCall's M6191. It was 2.99 at our local Super Walmart.

I made the coat and the poncho for my bigger dog, and the coat, with modifications for my yorkie. I actually layered about four layers of fleece for the top of the coat for warmth. Then I added a little ridiculousness, like a giant bow or a big letter Z (for Zoey). I *think* that in order to get it to fit for my yorkie, I cut out the smallest pattern, and then put it in my printer and adjusted the pattern to print it out smaller.


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Thanks for the info. I found it at the McCall's website on sale for $1.29....I'll look at my local Wal-Mart store first. It looks very warm and I'll try the fleece layering also. Great pattern!!* :wave:


----------

